# At home self insemination - how long will sperm live?



## Joyzerelly

Hi, my partner and I are TTC our 2nd babe. The problem is, we currently live separately (he lives in at work and I live with our baby and my parents). We have no time at all for sex (we managed it once on day 9 last month and I'm not pregnant, unsurprisingly) as he lives with lots of people and we can only consider having sex once our baby is in bed, and if we were staying with him baby Roo would be asleep in OHs bedroom, the only place we could have sex. Sometimes OH stays with his mother, but she's there so we can only have sex when she's away. And at my house its also impossible as Roo is still in my room (we co-sleep) so when he's in bed we can't go and DTD there either. We have a holiday coming up but I'll be on CD 16 on the day we arrive so I can't see us conceiving that month either. 

Anyway, I'm rambling, I've decided to try At Home Artificial Insemination, that way OH can give me a sample and I can go and do it in the bathroom (there goes the fun bit :haha:

My question was, how long will OHs sperm sample last until I can get it inside? Will he have to produce it when he gets to me or could he do it at home? Can I preserve it by putting it in an incubator of some sort? (If so what?) What's the best receptacle to put it in? I'm really new to all ths and to be honest I'm a bit clueless.

Also, should I use a syringe to put it in and then put my legs up or should I try a mooncup/instead cups?

HELP! All advice appreciated :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Sorry -- didn't want to read and run! I do not have an answer for you, but I would be very interested in the answer as I've considered trying this myself.

I do know that the sperm live longest/do best when they are surrounded by nutritive/very fertile CM, which is why it's so important for us ladies to make sure our CM is good. So, if I were trying to preserve a sperm sample, I'd probably throw in some Preseed or Conceive Plus (or something like that), that way there is something for the little spermies to subsist on and might help simulate what really goes on inside of us...which would hopefully make them survive as long as possible before you inseminated.

This is all complete theory from HalfThyme (so it could be complete crap lol), I haven't ready this anywhere and I haven't done a lot of research on at home insemination....but I wanted to share my thoughts based on what little info I do have. Good luck!!


----------



## IGL

My research suggested sperm *may* live outside the body for up to two hours, but limiting it to less than one hour is preferable. For longer, like when shipping, you need a special chemical thing to mix it with - not sure how you get hold of this and don't think it's cheap.

I use an oral syringe, but I've read of women having success by using softcups.

The sperm is best preserved in a narrow container (=less surface area). It should be clean and def dry - water kills sperm - but sterile is not necessary.

Good luck!


----------



## ellie27

Hi!

We have conceived 3 times this way!

First ended in miscarriage, then we have our daughter who is 18 months and now I am 23wks pregnant!

OH would do it in a non-spermicidal condom, I would suck it up into a 10ml plastic syringe within a few mins, and insert a minute later and legs up!!

Anything else I can help with I would be happy to!!

Good luck!


----------



## lian_83

Hi ellie, what brand of condom are you using? I'm also doing AI at home.


----------



## mammag

https://www.undercovercondoms.com/d...medium=ppc&utm_term=naturalamb&utm_campaign=7

I suggest these, they are all natural, no spermicide and non-latex. :) Good Luck!!


----------



## Joyzerelly

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi ellie, what brand of condom are you using? I'm also doing AI at home.

I was looking for non spermicidal condoms last night and it looks like most of the Durex ones are non spermicidal and I'm pretty sure I already have a few 'Fetherlite' ones.


----------



## lian_83

but I heard latex is partly toxic to sperm, well with a lot of unwanted pregnancies from broken condom, I think it's not entirely deadly, but for our case -- anxiously TTC, we surely want to give each sperm a better chance. :spermy:


----------



## IGL

I've always just used a little specimen pot - but only cos I heard trying to suck up the goods into a syringe from a condom wasn't as easy. :)


----------



## unapologetik

I've heard directly into softcup, then into vagina, is best, because less exposure to air and less loss - ie, from collection cup to syringe to vagina. 

I've done it both ways, both have their pros and cons - 

Syringe method means I *know* the sperm is reaching the cervix.. and, when I take the softcup out later (after inserting it after the sperm has been syringed in) there is less "leftovers." Whereas when the donor DTD directly into the softcup, when I took it out the next day, definitely more "leftover" like maybe not as much reached my cervix this way. 

I prefer the syringe method if I have the time and capability, but softcup method is good for when you have limited time/space - when you have to put it in in a bathroom or something. 

There is a kit you can buy to mix with sperm and chill, which keeps the little guys alive for up to 96 hours - 

https://www.home-inseminations.com/semenshipper.html

It says now you have to have a perscription from your doctor though.. so, eh! :shrug:


----------



## billyandbob

ellie27 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We have conceived 3 times this way!
> 
> First ended in miscarriage, then we have our daughter who is 18 months and now I am 23wks pregnant!
> 
> OH would do it in a non-spermicidal condom, I would suck it up into a 10ml plastic syringe within a few mins, and insert a minute later and legs up!!
> 
> Anything else I can help with I would be happy to!!
> 
> Good luck!

Hi Ellie,

this is the exact way we are trying, the only problem is it not working for us, would you say that it should be done within minutes as i think that maybe our problem. Also any other tips you can give us would be great we been trying for 8 months now with no luck. :cry:

Thanks again


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

We are thinking about doing this!.. i am just PRAYING it works, and we will have intercourse to DOUBLE the chance :)


----------



## Joyzerelly

billyandbob said:


> ellie27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> We have conceived 3 times this way!
> 
> First ended in miscarriage, then we have our daughter who is 18 months and now I am 23wks pregnant!
> 
> OH would do it in a non-spermicidal condom, I would suck it up into a 10ml plastic syringe within a few mins, and insert a minute later and legs up!!
> 
> Anything else I can help with I would be happy to!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Hi Ellie,
> 
> this is the exact way we are trying, the only problem is it not working for us, would you say that it should be done within minutes as i think that maybe our problem. Also any other tips you can give us would be great we been trying for 8 months now with no luck. :cry:
> 
> Thanks againClick to expand...

Hi, I'm not Ellie, but I am the OP. We've now been successful (I'm 19 weeks PG) and the way we did it was:

OH would go upstairs and ejaculate into a plastic pot (an empty cupcake case pot I think), this would always be completely dry as water kills sperm.
Then I would go up within 10 or 15 minutes with a clean dry syringe (doesn't need to be sterile) and I would draw up, firstly, the appropriate dose (was it 5ml?) of Concieve plus, then I would draw up the semen, not sure if I mixed it up... lay on the bed and with my legs in the air, I would slowly squirt the stuff in, as close to my cervix as possible. I would also rotate my hips a bit to make sure it found its way where it should go.
We had a few months attempts like this (but without the Conceive Plus) without luck until I read lots of positive things about Conceive Plus (I have a feeling Preseed is the same or similar). Everyone seemed to be saying that they had got pregnant on their first attempt with this stuff. We tried it and the very first month I was pregnant aswell. I may have got pregnant anyway, who's to say? I think it might have been the Conceive Plus though. I think it basically gives the sperm extra appropriate fluid to swim in, thus giving it a better chance of getting where it needs to be.


----------



## billyandbob

Joyzerelly said:


> billyandbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellie27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> We have conceived 3 times this way!
> 
> First ended in miscarriage, then we have our daughter who is 18 months and now I am 23wks pregnant!
> 
> OH would do it in a non-spermicidal condom, I would suck it up into a 10ml plastic syringe within a few mins, and insert a minute later and legs up!!
> 
> Anything else I can help with I would be happy to!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Hi Ellie,
> 
> this is the exact way we are trying, the only problem is it not working for us, would you say that it should be done within minutes as i think that maybe our problem. Also any other tips you can give us would be great we been trying for 8 months now with no luck. :cry:
> 
> Thanks againClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'm not Ellie, but I am the OP. We've now been successful (I'm 19 weeks PG) and the way we did it was:
> 
> OH would go upstairs and ejaculate into a plastic pot (an empty cupcake case pot I think), this would always be completely dry as water kills sperm.
> Then I would go up within 10 or 15 minutes with a clean dry syringe (doesn't need to be sterile) and I would draw up, firstly, the appropriate dose (was it 5ml?) of Concieve plus, then I would draw up the semen, not sure if I mixed it up... lay on the bed and with my legs in the air, I would slowly squirt the stuff in, as close to my cervix as possible. I would also rotate my hips a bit to make sure it found its way where it should go.
> We had a few months attempts like this (but without the Conceive Plus) without luck until I read lots of positive things about Conceive Plus (I have a feeling Preseed is the same or similar). Everyone seemed to be saying that they had got pregnant on their first attempt with this stuff. We tried it and the very first month I was pregnant aswell. I may have got pregnant anyway, who's to say? I think it might have been the Conceive Plus though. I think it basically gives the sperm extra appropriate fluid to swim in, thus giving it a better chance of getting where it needs to be.Click to expand...


Oopps sorry! Thank you so much for that will give it a go if it doesnt work this time (last day of OV today)

Thanks Again soooooooo pleased for you hope it all goes well xxxxxx


----------

